# Smoking in the Garage During Rain



## jimbo66 (Jan 7, 2016)

I am smoking a pork butt this weekend and it is supposed to rain.  I had an idea top put the smoker in the garage,  and use some 4" stove pipe to run through a Window and outside.  placing it over the vent hole on top of the smoker  :grilling_smilie:

I thought to seal the window opening with plywood, and cut a 6"hole for the pipe, 1 inch all around for clearance?

Has anyone ever tried this, have any ideas, or is this a big mistake waiting to happen?


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 7, 2016)

Dint see why it wouldn't work.

Do a search on here, I think some already did it


----------



## hamrhead1971 (Jan 7, 2016)

I saw a post on here around 6 months ago where someone did just what you are asking except they just ran the pipe out the door.

Smoke it up
William


----------



## jimbo66 (Jan 7, 2016)

The smoke shouldn't be too hot right? It would just be a matter of exhausting the smoke....


----------



## travisty (Jan 7, 2016)

Ive seen several posts about this. Try searching "range hood" or "man cave". People did similar things and seems to have worked out fine. Im thinking about trying to swing a permanent setup like that in the garage once our house is finished. Would be nice to be out of the elements! The one I like best was the range hood some people had done. I think I would still run a pipe out, but a vented range hood would also save the garage from every time you open the door/ light an AMNPS (if you use one).

If I cant convince the wife on the garage idea, ill probably thrown it in the shed, there are LOTS of posts about that too.


----------



## jimbo66 (Jan 7, 2016)

Thanks for the reply,  I'm getting anxious to try this.


----------



## hamrhead1971 (Jan 7, 2016)

Jimbo66 said:


> The smoke shouldn't be too hot right? It would just be a matter of exhausting the smoke....



What kind of smoker do you have?

Smoke it up
William


----------



## jimbo66 (Jan 7, 2016)

I have a masterbuilt electric smoker 30".  I have only had it for a week,  still learning about it. 
How hot does the back get?  The sides are pretty cool to the touch.


----------



## jimbo66 (Jan 7, 2016)

Hey Travisty, pardon my question,  what is  AMNPS?


----------



## hamrhead1971 (Jan 7, 2016)

Heat won't be a problem with an electric smoker.  
An amnps is a tray that holds wood pellets to create smoke.  It will burn for up to 12 hours on a single load.  A lot easier than dealing with chips every 30 minutes.  Amaznproducts.com 

Smoke it up
William


----------



## jimbo66 (Jan 7, 2016)

Thanks Hamrhead, I'll have to check out Amazn products. It sounds interesting.


----------



## LanceR (Jan 7, 2016)

If it's either a detached garage or the door to the house seals pretty well I'd just open the overhead door and let 'er run.

Lance


----------



## nevrsummr (Jan 7, 2016)

Considered doing this myself, the man I purchased my traulsen refrigerator from had done it for his business with a different smoker. He had a pellet smoker vented out his garage.

That being said, I passed on the idea because at some point you open the doors, and I don't want the smoke in my garage. 

Best wishes


----------



## ak1 (Jan 7, 2016)

Why not just smoke in the garage with the door open?


----------



## tropics (Jan 8, 2016)

I have my MES40 in my shed for the winter.my AMNPS is in a mailbox mod

Richie













100_3365.JPG



__ tropics
__ Jan 8, 2016


















100_3364.JPG



__ tropics
__ Jan 8, 2016


----------



## jimbo66 (Jan 8, 2016)

All great ideas guys, The garage is attached to the house, so I want to keep the smoke inside to a minimum.

I'll post some pics when I figure out what I'm going to do...


----------



## mummel (Jan 8, 2016)

Can you open your garage door and smoke under it?  It works, but you do get a ton of smoke inside the garage depending on how the wind is blowing. 

I would build a chiney if possible.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 8, 2016)

Here you go... http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/79697/a-mes-cave  I would like to have one when I grow up, but I will need to get the Wife's ok on the Kegerator...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






...JJ


----------



## hardcookin (Jan 8, 2016)

Just be careful of carbon monoxide it's orderless and colorless. So you might consider putting a CO detector out there while your cooking just to be safe.


----------



## mneeley490 (Jan 8, 2016)

Living in the wet PNW, I smoke in the garage most of the time. I just wheel the smoker until the stack is under the eaves, and let it go. Never had a problem with smoke getting into the garage or house.


----------



## travisty (Jan 8, 2016)

mneeley490 said:


> Living in the wet PNW, I smoke in the garage most of the time. I just wheel the smoker until the stack is under the eaves, and let it go. Never had a problem with smoke getting into the garage or house.


Guess ill have to try it that way sometime then. So far I've doubted it working since our garage is attached, the eve isn't very outcropped and I would think (sounds like incorrectly so) that it would all just blow into the garage. I guess my biggest issue with leaving the garage open though is someone coming by and stealing from my garage, especially on an overnight smoke...

Anyway if its a mid-day sort of smoke I may try that next time it rains. Ive been doing it on my covered front porch, and that works fine too.


----------



## mneeley490 (Jan 8, 2016)

Yeah, I'll only do an overnight if the weather is clear and I can push the smoker all the way out into the driveway. It's a commercial fridge conversion that has a door lock, and a chain to keep it from going anywhere. It's also blocked in by my cars and very heavy. Plus, my Maverick therm would alert me if it suddenly went out of range.


----------



## nevrsummr (Jan 8, 2016)

mneeley490 said:


> Yeah, I'll only do an overnight if the weather is clear and I can push the smoker all the way out into the driveway. It's a commercial fridge conversion that has a door lock, and a chain to keep it from going anywhere. It's also blocked in by my cars and very heavy. Plus, my Maverick therm would alert me if it suddenly went out of range.



LOL

Where do you live that you are even remotely concerned your smoker is going to take off on ya? Haha


----------



## cmayna (Jan 8, 2016)

Maybe I should consider smoking out in my shop during this winter.......Hmmmmmm


----------



## mneeley490 (Jan 8, 2016)

nevrsummr said:


> LOL
> 
> Where do you live that you are even remotely concerned your smoker is going to take off on ya? Haha















003.jpg



__ mneeley490
__ Sep 27, 2015






Well, you never know. We have a lot more rental houses in the neighborhood than we used to.

Ask some of these guys who have their smokers on trailers how concerned they are. I know of at least 3 forumites who've had theirs stolen.


----------



## thesmokist (Jan 8, 2016)

I have my smoker in the garage in the winter. I put a fan in the window with the smoker right below it


----------



## nevrsummr (Jan 8, 2016)

mneeley490 said:


> 003.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's a great looking smoker! Nice Job! And forumites, new word to my vocabulary, great word.


----------



## bellevue (Jan 9, 2016)

Electric Smoker Exhasut.png



__ bellevue
__ Jan 9, 2016






As it is either extremely cold, raining,snowing, or a fire ban is on here, I elected to install my electric smoker permanently inside. I installed a kitchen range fan above it as is evident by the small smoke stain above it. It works very well and leaves no odor or smoke in the place. You obviously must have the fan going even on slow speed as it will smoke up the room.With this setup I can smoke year round. As mention by others the smoke is not hot.

In your case you could also put a suction fan at the end of the pipe you are using and draw the smoke out under the garage door if you don't want to cut holes any where.


----------



## nevrsummr (Jan 9, 2016)

Great set up!


----------



## jimbo66 (Jan 9, 2016)

Ok, Here's the install, thanks for all your input.















20160109_111000.jpg



__ jimbo66
__ Jan 9, 2016





Smoker installed.













20160109_113107.jpg



__ jimbo66
__ Jan 9, 2016





Used a 3 to 4" adapter, I already had the pipe.













20160109_113151.jpg



__ jimbo66
__ Jan 9, 2016





Blocked in the upper window  half.













20160109_113305.jpg



__ jimbo66
__ Jan 9, 2016





Smokin away.
Only thing is that when I open the door from the house to go into the garage, it draws alittle smoke back through the chip door.

So far it is working pretty good. :yahoo:


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 9, 2016)

That will work. Nice job...JJ


----------



## nevrsummr (Jan 9, 2016)

Nice job. Happy smoking


----------



## moemoney3 (Jan 13, 2016)

Yea!. the longer the "SAY" chimney the higher the draft. Draft?. That's how hard your chimney pulls the heat out of your smoker. So if it is windy, and you have a strong pull, you will have a problem controlling your cooking temp. I've been doing heating/cooling/chimney sweeping for over 30 years. Smokers are not air tight, and if you cannot control the pull "disaster"!. But if you install a pipe with a damper in it you'll be able to control the draft. All it is, is a round piece of tin attached to an adjustment rod that you can fix in place with a set screw, most of the time. A plumbing or heating supply house should be able to help you. I rent, so I use tarps when needed. Or create a natural draft yourself. crack the garage door 1" or 2" and put the smoker next to a door or window. Hot air rises, find what might work for you.


----------

